# Problème trappe de RAM sur PWB 12" 1,5Ghz



## philippoupin (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai déjà vu ce sujet mis sur le fil mais il n'y a jamais eu à mon sens  de réponse réelle.

J'ai toujours ce problème sur mon Mac  Powerbook 12", 1,5Ghz : le couvercle de la RAM sous l'appareil, une fois vissé,  empêche de démarrer l'ordi. C'est comme s'il n'y avait pas d'électricité  à passer lorsque la trappe est vissée correctement.

Il y aurait  donc un court-circuit quand les vis sont en place ?

Il y avait un  produit sur les vis quand je les ai démontées pour la première fois.  Mais cela semble plus une sorte de colle légère pour que les vis ne se  dévissent pas d'elles-mêmes.

Je ne sais pas trop comment résoudre  cela .. Je suis obligé de dévisser légèrement les vis (4/5mm) pour que  l'appareil démarre. C'est pas idéal.

Si quelqu'un a une idée.

La barrette mémoire est de 1 Go.


----------

